# Where did you get your BB thermometer?



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

Charting newbie... I've seen it said that the BBThermometers are available at "any drugstore", but I've tried several places now and nobody seems to have it.







: I just got my first PPAF and want to start charting but can't until I find one. Obviously there are tons online, but I was hoping to pick one up IRL. Is online my best bet? Any specific brand recommendations? Thanks mamas!


----------



## songbird45 (May 3, 2007)

I got mine at Walgreens. It was among other thermometers, not among fertility stuff.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

First one was bought at the drug store - check the family planning section near the pregnancy tests/opks/condoms too, not just next to the thermometers. second one I bought online because I wanted the BD brand that beeps to tell you it's working.


----------



## NJ*Doula (Apr 14, 2006)

The stick/comdom/lube section of Rite Aid.


----------

